# First timer in need of advice with moving to live/work in US



## tommymuldy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello All, 

Great site and I have really enjoyed having a look around trying to get information on my proposed move to the US. 

I currently work in Media Sales running an advertising team and have just got back from a 3,700 mile road trip across the States, during which I have decided I want to up sticks and move over there. Many reasons for this which I won't bore everyone with. but I have set myself a deadline of my 31st birthday to get over there (which gives me about 6 months). 

My plan is to carry on working in media, which means my best bet for employment is in either New York or Chicago, both of which I absolutely loved while travelling round. 

The problem I have is obviously the Visa situation (I don't have a degree but have been working in my industry from 12 years which I think is the timeperiod considered to be the equivalent). I have no direct relations who are American, although my father has worked for the US Government for some 25 years which I hope will count for me but this isn't a "gimme". 

What I need help with (and I hope someone can help me who reads this) is how to execute my plan. I have contacted a few employment agents in the US who have told me that it is possible to line a job up while I am still in the UK but that I would have more chance moving over, setting up and then job hunting then. Do people think this is a good idea? I have money to keep me going for 3 months so that isn'ttoo much of a problem. 

The second question I have is would I be able to sort out a Visa (obviously with the assistance of the employer) while I am in the States, or do I have to leave the country and go back? The recruitment agents seemed to think I can but I am conscious they are not immigration experts so any help and advice from you guys would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and all the best, 
Tom


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, tommymuldy. I don't know how the rules work about getting a visa when you are in the US, but I do know you have to have something unique to offer that an American citizen or permanent resident can't provide, or be in a field where there is a shortage. You might have an edge targeting international firms that might want a UK perspective. I doubt media sales is on the list of occupations for which there is a shortage.


----------



## tommymuldy (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Synthia, that doesn't sound at all like good news but I am going to give it a go anyway, even if I go over there for a few months and don't end up working then at least I can say I have given it a go.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

There are American products being sold in the UK. You may have an edge in that you know what types of advertising work in the UK. Maybe you can play on that being your unique expertise.


----------



## DannUSA (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome, Tommy. With unemployment at an all-time high, stale job and income growth and housing in the tank, coming here THEN finding a job seems the hard way. Best of luck, Dann.


----------

